
Upcoming Changes to the Netflix API Program - apievangelist
http://developer.netflix.com/blog/read/Upcoming_Changes_to_the_Netflix_API_Program
======
yoda_sl
Not too much surprise there... but what is overall the most surprising is in
fact that Netflix is still supporting an external API. The Netflix Developer
forum API has been overall totally abandoned by Netflix development team. I
can not recall any recent answers from Netflix there and most posts in the
forums are SPAM.

So it's surprising to see Netflix still talking about public external API.

